# FTPS Upload



## blade (8. Feb 2012)

Hallo, hennt von euch jemand eine Möglichkeit mittels JAVA Dateien auf einen FTPS Server hochzuladen?
Grüße


----------



## schlagi123 (8. Feb 2012)

FTPSClient (Commons Net 3.0.1 API)


----------



## blade (8. Feb 2012)

Ah ok danke. Es scheint also eine Möglichkeit zu geben.
Nur wie gehe ich jetzt mit einer solchen API um? 
Wenn da keine Beispielcodes stehen?


----------



## ToM912 (8. Feb 2012)

Hey Blade,
kann dir leider nur mit SSH helfen...

habe mal ein wenig gegoogled... unten steht eine gute leichte Lösungsvariante, wie ich finde...
Vielleicht hilft sie dir ja weiter 

Datei Upload FTP @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------

